# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رک وپوست کنده بگید وقت میشه اینارو خوند؟یا  نه؟

## _saeed_

زیست:کل پیش به جزفصل8+فصل8و11سال سوم =48%(منبع تست: گاج )                                                                                                         
ریاضی:معادله درجه2ونظریه معادلات+ماتریس+مثلثات+امار+  احتمال+لگاریتم+مشتق+حد=56% (منبع تست:10سال کنکورقلمچی) 
                                             شیمی:کل شیمی2+فصل1و2و4پیش=57%(منبع تست:تست های10سال اخیرکنکور تجربی وریاضی)                                                    
فیزیک:کل فیزیک3+فصول1و3و5و6و7و8 پیش=56%(منبع تست: های10سال ریاضی وتجربی) 
                                                                                                      دبنی کلش=100%(منبع خوندن وتست:خط ویژه) 
                                                                                                                                                      ادبیات:قرابت+زبان فارسی+ارایه=68%(منبع خوندن:dvdشاهین زاد منبع تست:به مقدار لازم تست از میکرو گاج) 
                                                                عربی:ترجمه وسوالات معنی درک مطلب=48%(منبع:dvdماهینی+تست کنکور به مقدارلازم)
                                                                                       زبان:کاروی معنی تا به درصد40برسم(منبع :تست کنکور به مقدار لازم)                                    
منبع خوندن فیزیک:تو بعضی مباحث جزواتم وتو بعضی مبحاث کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه                                                                                  
منبع خوندن ریاضی: جمع بندی مهروماه                                                                                                                                                                
منبع خوندن شیمی:فیل مبتکران  
فقط خواهشا نیاین بگید که الان به جای تاپیک زدن برو درس بخون وازین حرفا فقط بگید وقت هست برای این مباحث و اگه وقت نیست چقدرشو حذف کنم .ودر ضمن چجوری پیش برم چه طوری مرور کنم واز کی کنکور زدن شروع کنم؟واینکه میتونم تو ازمونای جامعم شرکت کنم واگه اره با چه برنامه ای؟
راستی بگم من عربی وادبیات نزدیک به صفر وتو زبان صفر صفرم البته تو مدرسه نمراتم خوب بود ولی بقیه مباحثویا پارسال برا کنکور خوندم یا اوایل امسال ولی خب همش از یادم رفته ولی پایم تقریبا توشون خوبه یعنی به چشم اشنا هستن یپشت کنکوریم با معدل نهایی18.20 درضمن به چه رتبه ای با خوندن این مباحث باید امیدوار باشم؟ 
اخطار:فقط راهنمایی نه چیز دیگه.

----------


## raha..

سلام 
درمورد زیست نظری ندارم
اما بقیه دروس اگه شروع کنی میتونی...
هر روز لغات زبان بخون از ی کتاب که لغات توش جمع بندی شده...
تاریخ ادبات و قرابت معنایی و فواعد عربی هر روز بخون
تمام تلاشت بکن تا 10-15 تیر تموم کنی و از اون به بعد فقط تست بزن...حتی مطالبی که احیانا اصلا نخوندی
آزمون هم شرکت نکن ...اتلاف وقته ...
بعدا دانلود کن بعضی هاش  و تو خونه تست بزن...

----------


## _saeed_

> سلام 
> درمورد زیست نظری ندارم
> اما بقیه دروس اگه شروع کنی میتونی...
> هر روز لغات زبان بخون از ی کتاب که لغات توش جمع بندی شده...
> تاریخ ادبات و قرابت معنایی و فواعد عربی هر روز بخون
> تمام تلاشت بکن تا 10-15 تیر تموم کنی و از اون به بعد فقط تست بزن...حتی مطالبی که احیانا اصلا نخوندی
> آزمون هم شرکت نکن ...اتلاف وقته ...
> بعدا دانلود کن بعضی هاش  و تو خونه تست بزن...


دوست دارم تو ازمونا شرکت کنم ولی میترسم خراب کنم به خاطر تموم نکردن مباحث

----------


## Dan_Gh

*داداش منبع هات واسه الان بد نیس خوبه...ولی تألیفی اصلا نزن...فقط کنکور داخل و خارج و کنکور آزمایشی...
درصدای خوبین...واسه رتبه پرسیدی...منطقه چندی؟؟
قلمچی میدی؟*

----------


## raha..

منم گفتم آزمون نده....
به نظرم الان تست های 94 بذار جلوت و جواب بده بعد با توجه به درصدهات برنامه ریزی کن....
بعد اینکه هدفت چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

آره چرا نشه؟فقط کافیه اراده کنید و یه بسم الله بگید و شرو کنید

----------


## _saeed_

> *داداش منبع هات واسه الان بد نیس خوبه...ولی تألیفی اصلا نزن...فقط کنکور داخل و خارج و کنکور آزمایشی...
> درصدای خوبین...واسه رتبه پرسیدی...منطقه چندی؟؟
> قلمچی میدی؟*


منطقه 2 البته نمیدونم با خوندن این مباحث چند درصد تو کنکور میتونم بزنم؟

----------


## magicboy

همه خاصیتش تو پوستشه

----------


## _saeed_

> همه خاصیتش تو پوستشه


پسر جادویی شوخی نکن لطفا

----------


## biology115

در مورد زیست یه نظری بدم :

پاشنه آشیل زیست شناسی کل دبیرستان فصل 8 پیش هست ، حالا دیگه خود دانی ...

----------


## _saeed_

> در مورد زیست یه نظری بدم :
> 
> پاشنه آشیل زیست شناسی کل دبیرستان فصل 8 پیش هست ، حالا دیگه خود دانی ...


اون فصلو اگه بخونم باید کل زیستو بلد باشم تا به سوالاش جواب بدم چون ترکیبی ازش سوال میاد(درضمن خودشه بکشه تو7.8تا تست کنکور مطالب این فصل دخیله همین) من سعی کردم فصلایی رو انتخاب کنم که معمولا تست جدا دارن

----------


## a.ka

در زیست تفکیک فصل جواب نمیده و واقعا بودجه بندی دقیقی در دست نیست ! 
در ادبیات هم اگر لغت رو اضافه کنید خیلی بهترمیشه 
در فیزیک هم نورهندسی و بردار رو میتونید بخونید .
در کل به این مطالبی که گفتین میشه رسید .  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


زیست:کل پیش به جزفصل8+فصل8و11سال سوم =48%(منبع تست: گاج )                                                                                                         
ریاضی:معادله درجه2ونظریه معادلات+ماتریس+مثلثات+امار+  احتمال+لگاریتم+مشتق+حد=56% (منبع تست:10سال کنکورقلمچی) 
                                             شیمی:کل شیمی2+فصل1و2و4پیش=57%(منبع تست:تست های10سال اخیرکنکور تجربی وریاضی)                                                    
فیزیک:کل فیزیک3+فصول1و3و5و6و7و8 پیش=56%(منبع تست: های10سال ریاضی وتجربی) 
                                                                                                      دبنی کلش=100%(منبع خوندن وتست:خط ویژه) 
                                                                                                                                                      ادبیات:قرابت+زبان فارسی+ارایه=68%(منبع خوندن:dvdشاهین زاد منبع تست:به مقدار لازم تست از میکرو گاج) 
                                                                عربی:ترجمه وسوالات معنی درک مطلب=48%(منبع:dvdماهینی+تست کنکور به مقدارلازم)
                                                                                       زبان:کاروی معنی تا به درصد40برسم(منبع :تست کنکور به مقدار لازم)                                    
منبع خوندن فیزیک:تو بعضی مباحث جزواتم وتو بعضی مبحاث کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه                                                                                  
منبع خوندن ریاضی: جمع بندی مهروماه                                                                                                                                                                
منبع خوندن شیمی:فیل مبتکران  
فقط خواهشا نیاین بگید که الان به جای تاپیک زدن برو درس بخون وازین حرفا فقط بگید وقت هست برای این مباحث و اگه وقت نیست چقدرشو حذف کنم .ودر ضمن چجوری پیش برم چه طوری مرور کنم واز کی کنکور زدن شروع کنم؟واینکه میتونم تو ازمونای جامعم شرکت کنم واگه اره با چه برنامه ای؟
راستی بگم من عربی وادبیات نزدیک به صفر وتو زبان صفر صفرم البته تو مدرسه نمراتم خوب بود ولی بقیه مباحثویا پارسال برا کنکور خوندم یا اوایل امسال ولی خب همش از یادم رفته ولی پایم تقریبا توشون خوبه یعنی به چشم اشنا هستن یپشت کنکوریم با معدل نهایی18.20 درضمن به چه رتبه ای با خوندن این مباحث باید امیدوار باشم؟ 
اخطار:فقط راهنمایی نه چیز دیگه. 


همش میشه ولی زیست تست کنکور بزن نه گاج.
اون اخطارت ویرونم کرد!*

----------


## _saeed_

> در زیست تفکیک فصل جواب نمیده و واقعا بودجه بندی دقیقی در دست نیست ! 
> در ادبیات هم اگر لغت رو اضافه کنید خیلی بهترمیشه 
> در فیزیک هم نورهندسی و بردار رو میتونید بخونید .
> در کل به این مطالبی که گفتین میشه رسید .


یعنی نمیتونم با خوندن این مطالب به زیست30 فکر کنم؟ تو94 با همین پیش ویکمی ازپایه 22%زدم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


منطقه 2 البته نمیدونم با خوندن این مباحث چند درصد تو کنکور میتونم بزنم؟


این درصدا واسه منطقه 2 ،3رقمی هست!!و حتی شاید 1...یه خرده زبان و زیست کمه....دوستانی که میگن تو زیست تفکیک فصل جواب نمیده،کنکور 94 رو یه بار دیگه مرور کنن^__^
به نظرم به جای کل زبان فارسی،املا و ساختمان واژه و لغت بخون....خیلی راحت تره....وقت کمتریم میگیره
اگه سؤالی هست در خدمتم*

----------


## _saeed_

> *
> همش میشه ولی زیست تست کنکور بزن نه گاج.
> اون اخطارت ویرونم کرد!*


چون دارم درحد 50%درصد زیست کنکورو میخونم گفتم پس حداقل تمام تستای گاجو تو اون فصلا بزنم به نظرت اضافه کاریه؟

----------


## iDuff

شما اون وقتی رو که صرف این تاپیک کردی میذاشتی درس میخوندی الان خیلی جلوتر بودی  :Yahoo (117):  بهتره بشینی فقط بخونی  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## m.jafari1990

> زیست:کل پیش به جزفصل8+فصل8و11سال سوم =48%(منبع تست: گاج )                                                                                                         
> ریاضی:معادله درجه2ونظریه معادلات+ماتریس+مثلثات+امار+  احتمال+لگاریتم+مشتق+حد=56% (منبع تست:10سال کنکورقلمچی) 
>                                              شیمی:کل شیمی2+فصل1و2و4پیش=57%(منبع تست:تست های10سال اخیرکنکور تجربی وریاضی)                                                    
> فیزیک:کل فیزیک3+فصول1و3و5و6و7و8 پیش=56%(منبع تست: های10سال ریاضی وتجربی) 
>                                                                                                       دبنی کلش=100%(منبع خوندن وتست:خط ویژه) 
>                                                                                                                                                       ادبیات:قرابت+زبان فارسی+ارایه=68%(منبع خوندن:dvdشاهین زاد منبع تست:به مقدار لازم تست از میکرو گاج) 
>                                                                 عربی:ترجمه وسوالات معنی درک مطلب=48%(منبع:dvdماهینی+تست کنکور به مقدارلازم)
>                                                                                        زبان:کاروی معنی تا به درصد40برسم(منبع :تست کنکور به مقدار لازم)                                    
> منبع خوندن فیزیک:تو بعضی مباحث جزواتم وتو بعضی مبحاث کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه                                                                                  
> ...


اگه منظورت امساله که من دیگه حرفی ندارم اما برا سال دیگه میتونی چرا که نه

----------


## _saeed_

> شما اون وقتی رو که صرف این تاپیک کردی میذاشتی درس میخوندی الان خیلی جلوتر بودی  بهتره بشینی فقط بخونی


'گفتمک که ازین جور نظرا ندین لطفاااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا

----------


## raha..

ی سوال 
الان مشکل دقیقا چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


چون دارم درحد 50%درصد زیست کنکورو میخونم گفتم پس حداقل تمام تستای گاجو تو اون فصلا بزنم به نظرت اضافه کاریه؟


من کلا با گاج موافق نیستم(در زیست)
از نظر من بشینی یه دور اضافه تر کتاب رو بخونی و تست های کنکور رو تحلیل کنی بهتر و مفید تره*

----------


## sami7

*اگه من بگم نمیشه تو نمی خونی ؟*

----------


## masoumeh_n

> *اگه من بگم نمیشه تو نمی خونی ؟*


خب چرا بگی نمیشه؟؟

اصلا مگه میشه که نشه :Yahoo (21): 

منظورم اینه که خواستن توانستن است هر چیز غیر ممکنی ، ممکن میشه

----------


## Mr.Hosein

چون گفتی رک و پوست کنده منم رک و پوست کنده میگم!

توی زیست با این خوندن رو درصد بالای30حساب نکن...
توی شیمی هم همینطور...(حتی اگه بگم کمتر اغراق نکردم!)
شما داری اصل کنکور رو حذف میکنی...یعنی استو و ترمو توی شیمی که زدنشون راحت تر از زدن حفظیاته و تقریبا کسی که فصل1سوم رو بلد نباشه هیچ مسیله ای رو نمیتونه بزنه...یعنی شارش توی زیست که با هر فصلی قابل ترکیبه...یعنی ژنتیک توی زیست که تقریبا جز محدود مباحثی هست که میدونی احتمال اینکه تستشو بزنی خیلی بالاس...

ولی در کل اگه نظر منو میخوای:
حتما شارش رو از زیست بخون...خوب خوب هم بخون...همینطور توی شیمی حتما فصل1سوم رو به خصوص واکنش نویسی رو عالی کار کن و مسایل فصل 1و2سوم رو هم باهاش همینطور...

----------


## raha..

> چون گفتی رک و پوست کنده منم رک و پوست کنده میگم!
> 
> توی زیست با این خوندن رو درصد بالای30حساب نکن...
> توی شیمی هم همینطور...(حتی اگه بگم کمتر اغراق نکردم!)
> شما داری اصل کنکور رو حذف میکنی...یعنی استو و ترمو توی شیمی که زدنشون راحت تر از زدن حفظیاته و تقریبا کسی که فصل1سوم رو بلد نباشه هیچ مسیله ای رو نمیتونه بزنه...یعنی شارش توی زیست که با هر فصلی قابل ترکیبه...یعنی ژنتیک توی زیست که تقریبا جز محدود مباحثی هست که میدونی احتمال اینکه تستشو بزنی خیلی بالاس...
> 
> ولی در کل اگه نظر منو میخوای:
> حتما شارش رو از زیست بخون...خوب خوب هم بخون...همینطور توی شیمی حتما فصل1سوم رو به خصوص واکنش نویسی رو عالی کار کن و مسایل فصل 1و2سوم رو هم باهاش همینطور...


 :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sami7

> خب چرا بگی نمیشه؟؟
> 
> اصلا مگه میشه که نشه
> 
> منظورم اینه که خواستن توانستن است هر چیز غیر ممکنی ، ممکن میشه



میخام ببینم چقدر شخصیتش قوی هست و چقدر روحیه جنگندگی واسه هدفش داره 

اینکه تصمیم و آیندش بسته به یک جمله من یا چهار نفر دیگس ؟ من بگم نمیشه نخونه ؟ یا بگم میشه بخونه ؟

اگه روحیه داشته باشه هدف داشته باشه باید بگه همه میگن نمیشه ولی من از فعل نشد ...شدن میسازم همه رو خار میکنم

باید اینجوری باشه نه اونطوری که الکی بگیم میشه و....

----------


## _saeed_

> میخام ببینم چقدر شخصیتش قوی هست و چقدر روحیه جنگندگی واسه هدفش داره 
> 
> اینکه تصمیم و آیندش بسته به یک جمله من یا چهار نفر دیگس ؟ من بگم نمیشه نخونه ؟ یا بگم میشه بخونه ؟
> 
> اگه روحیه داشته باشه هدف داشته باشه باید بگه همه میگن نمیشه ولی من از فعل نشد ...شدن میسازم همه رو خار میکنم
> 
> باید اینجوری باشه نه اونطوری که الکی بگیم میشه و....


از این به بعد دیگه به حرف هیچکی کار ندارم میخو ام خوب بخونم اولین هدفمم ازمون21خرداد قلمچی اون موقع یه تاپیک میزنمو وترازمو ودرصدامو بهتون میگم الان صفر صفرم چون همه چی یادم رفته ولی میخوام تا ازمون 21خرداد نسبت به الانم پیشرفت کنم وتا اون موقع درصد لازم برای زیر10000هزارمنطقه2شدنو کسب کنم وبعداون میرم برای رتبه های بهتر.متشکرم از نظرت دوست عزیز که منو بیدارکردی به امید دیدار. 
اخطار:خودم از این لحظه این تاپیک میبندم.انشالله مدیرم این خواستمو اجرا میکنه .منتظرتاپیکم دربعدظهرروز جمعه 21خرداد باشید

----------


## sami7

> از این به بعد دیگه به حرف هیچکی کار ندارم میخو ام خوب بخونم اولین هدفمم ازمون21خرداد قلمچی اون موقع یه تاپیک میزنمو وترازمو ودرصدامو بهتون میگم الان صفر صفرم چون همه چی یادم رفته ولی میخوام تا ازمون 21خرداد نسبت به الانم پیشرفت کنم وتا اون موقع درصد لازم برای زیر10000هزارمنطقه2شدنو کسب کنم وبعداون میرم برای رتبه های بهتر.متشکرم از نظرت دوست عزیز که منو بیدارکردی به امید دیدار. 
> اخطار:خودم از این لحظه این تاپیک میبندم.انشالله مدیرم این خواستمو اجرا میکنه .منتظرتاپیکم دربعدظهرروز جمعه 21خرداد باشید


*
انشالا که موفق باشی مرد*

----------

